# Broadheads



## phishstixx (Jun 29, 2009)

Just wondering what kind of broadheads do yal use???


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i shoot slick trick standard 100gr


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Used to shoot SST Jackhammers until I started hunting out of a pop up with shoot through screens. Now shooting 125 grain magnus Snuffer and Montec G5's. Have taken a couple of hogs with the G5 and used the Magnus for the first time on my buck this year, it left a good hole with easy to follow blood trail. They also have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have three types right now depending on what I am hunting:

Slick Tricks and G5 Strikers in 100gr for deer

Muzzys 125gr for hog

The Slick Tricks and Strikers fly just like my practice arrows. All Muzzys fly high with my bow for some reason so I shoot 125gr and they shoot just about perfect (still about 1" high but that is good enough for me).


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

I shoot the Rag broadhead it leves a big hole and a great blood trail.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I shoot Rage 2 Blade and they are doing great for me.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

100gr shuttle t-locks


----------



## Captgrant (Feb 10, 2008)

100 GR 3 blade muzzy
Ive never been a fan of using expanding broadheads. The muzzys are great on hogs and bigger bodied deer. never had a problem. Anyone ever seen the gobbler guillotines?


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Slick Trick for deer, G5 Montec on hogs.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm a 2 blade cut on contact kinda guy.. Muzzy Phantom for me..Walker


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

striker 100gr or the striker 100gr w/magnum blades.... the latter is a BAAAAAAD combo.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I love the G5 Stryker's.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Thunderhead 100gr. for 16 years. Why change?


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Shot nothing but the Rage 2 for the past 3 seasons.....hasnt let me down once!


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Magnus Stinger 100 gr. Truly bad broadheads, wouldl recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rage 2 blades here.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Started out with the Slick Trick standards, and now have them as well as the Razor Tricks screwed in and in the quiver. The penetration with the Razortrick is something to see in person. I use them for when I am after hogs and might have a thick shoulder to break through.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Screeminreel said:


> Started out with the Slick Trick standards, and now have them as well as the Razor Tricks screwed in and in the quiver. The penetration with the Razortrick is something to see in person. I use them for when I am after hogs and might have a thick shoulder to break through.


How you been Mike!!! Hope your season went well.. I'm glad to hear someone give a good report on the Razortricks. I've been thinking of either going to them or the grizztricks.. I bet those Razors would make short work of a big ol boar... Planning on doing an elk hunt in 2011 and there going to be in my quiver on that trip for sure...


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with IGO , I have been shooting Thunderheads 100 gr. also for many years, no reason to change here either..


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Haven't hunted in a while, but my bow case contains some real old Bear razorheads. 2 blade in 125 and 110 gr. I have too many to justify a change.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have shot lots of different broadheads, and my favorite are the rocket steelhead 100gr. Shot the rage 3 blade @ some pigs last season and they performed well. I have also shot muzzy 3 blades, rocket ultimate steel, crimson talons, magnus stinger buzzcut, rocky mountain titaniums, montec g5, etc. I like the ease of use of the mechanical steelheads. I shoot my fieldtips untill its time to hunt. No tuning and doesn't get affected by high winds as much as a full broadhead. I have never had an issue with the broadhead not opening or deflection from an angled shot. And I usually hunt with a lower poundage ( 50- 55lb. pull) up north when its really cold.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Rocky Titanium 100's. They have worked great on everything i have shot from pigs to African plains game.


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

*STOS*

STOS cut on contact are great broadheads. www.stosbroadheads.com


----------



## Night Wing (Jun 23, 2004)

STOS 145 grain.


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

I am suprised there isnt one overwhelming choice among the masses. Being green to bow hunting this leaves just too many choices.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

100 grain Muzzy 3 blade bad to the bone broadheads... love em!


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*broadheads*

I like 100 shuttle-t lock and 100 2 blade rage


----------



## catclaw (May 17, 2010)

Rage 2 blade for deer, Rage 3 blade for elk and large game


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

This is what a Rage 3 blade did on a doe last year! She went about 25-30 yds. :doowapsta


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Michael Dill said:


> I am suprised there isnt one overwhelming choice among the masses. Being green to bow hunting this leaves just too many choices.


High dollar blades work well, no doubt, but sharp blades are a must. Shot my first whitetail 2 years ago with a fresh 3 pack from Academy for like $9.99, not even sure what they were. Shot placement was perfect, deer went maybe 25 yards. I use Muzzys now, but would shoot any razor sharp broadhead at 20 yards or less.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Shot a hog with a 3 blade rage and had one blade not deploy. My brother shot a boar with a 2 blade and it just stuck in him and it ran off (set at 63lbs)... Shot the same hog a week later with a rifle becase we saw the scar left from the 2-blade. 

Just bought a pack of magnus stingers a couple weeks ago to test before the season starts... havent got around to them yet but Ive heard good things... We'll see..


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

TunaTango said:


> This is what a Rage 3 blade did on a doe last year! She went about 25-30 yds. :doowapsta


 That's what I'm talking about - can't beat Rage for carving its way through an animal.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Muzzy 3 blade, 100 grain. Amen to the sharpness of any blade, most important factor.


----------

